# Overnight offshore?



## Northern Pike (May 19, 2009)

Looks like the weather is going to be decent this weekend - I will be heading out with a buddy on saturday morning and we thought about anchoring up overnight offshore. I have a newer 20 WA Proline - but am nervous being out that far overnight by ourselves (~10-15miles out).

Any interest from any other forum members on staking out, or any other advice (other than catch fish and don't die)??

Thanks!


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

I can tell you that this time of year is not ideal to stay overnight in such a small boat. I would recommend waiting until summer and warm water and weather for that.


----------



## Northern Pike (May 19, 2009)

"Never let fear and common sense stand in your way...." unknown.


----------



## Daydreamin (Jun 20, 2008)

Did you read this?

http://pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic532142-21-1.aspx

You can check the winds and weather forecast but just remember how accurate, or not, they are. Good idea to have a buddy boat if you do decide to go.


----------



## Northern Pike (May 19, 2009)

Yes, saw this post. We had plans to head out last weekend, but after watching NOAA take it from 1-2's to 3-5's we got a little gun shy.

Actually, a buddy boat ispretty much what we are looking for.We'll play it by ear from there....


----------



## AaronBarnes (Sep 7, 2009)

sounds fun too me. But i would be really careful with the weather this time of year. it looks really good on paper... but you never know... i would do it. i would stay awake all night.


----------



## user6993 (Feb 15, 2009)

I for one would NOT recommend staying over night this time of year. When the sun drops so will the temperture. All night in 40 degrees with a wind blowing. Even with a buddy boat out there it going to be very cold. Plus what are you going to catch now that you can not catch in the day time. Be care full. The sea is not for giving.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

> *wunderbar1 (3/4/2010)*Looks like the weather is going to be decent this weekend - I will be heading out with a buddy on saturday morning and we thought about anchoring up overnight offshore. I have a newer 20 WA Proline - but am nervous being out that far overnight by ourselves (~10-15miles out).
> 
> Any interest from any other forum members on staking out, or any other advice (other than catch fish and don't die)??
> 
> Thanks!


 bad ideal. but if you do it, please don't forget to post about how cold it got. like was said above you can catch just as good in the day time right now. if you want to extend your trip leave about 12 or 1:00 in the morning. should be sun up before you freeze completley to death. either way good luck.


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

the bite will probably be off too..


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

> *wunderbar1 (3/4/2010)*Looks like the weather is going to be decent this weekend - I will be heading out with a buddy on saturday morning and we thought about anchoring up overnight offshore. I have a newer 20 WA Proline - but am nervous being out that far overnight by ourselves (~10-15miles out).
> 
> Any interest from any other forum members on staking out, or any other advice (other than catch fish and don't die)??
> 
> Thanks!


That distance= 30 min drive, doing 30mph. Go fish, Spend the night at FT McRee then fish Sun. 10-15mi.

JMHO


----------



## iceman28o1 (Sep 27, 2007)

THATS a funny idea. Were doing it tonight on a 23wac. I'll let ya'll no tomorrow.


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

It's a recipe for disaster. The sea turns quickley any time of year, but now especially. With water temps like they are, there is a strong chance that even if you were able to call for help, they may not be able to make it to you before hypothermea sets in. Give it 2 months... You will have more fun then anyway.


----------



## Northern Pike (May 19, 2009)

Looks like NOAA is making the call for us. piked up from 1 or less to 1-3's. Starting to sound like a repeat of last weekend.


----------



## iceman28o1 (Sep 27, 2007)

was very calm night, cold but not windy. the bite was off though. no fish:banghead


----------



## shanester (May 20, 2008)

make the run out a little farther in the daytime and fish hard. its to damn windy and cold to be on the hook all night. i have done it in the winter months but i was a nervous wreck all night, would have rather ran back in and stayed in the cove. good luck and be careful


----------

